# Curly coated golden?



## aussi3itup (Mar 31, 2015)

So I'm pretty sure my golden has a mix of curly coat and straight coat in her and it's driving me NUTS. I bathe her about once every two weeks and I swear I brush her almost every single day but her fur looks crazy especially around her butt. It looks dry and super fuzzy. She is currently eating Taste of the Wild. Is there any type of grooming I can do or give her to help this?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My bridge boy had a curly coat. I used a high velocity forced air dryer after baths and it tamed it (for a while at least).


----------

